# CTV buys Hockey Night Song



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

TheStar.com | Hockey | CTV buys hockey night song


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Good for Dolores Claman. About time she got some GD respect!


----------



## rhrechka (Jan 6, 2008)

CBC the defender of Canadian content. What a joke.


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

> Under terms of the now-expired contract, CBC reportedly paid about $500 per broadcast for the rights to the song.


The contract that just lapsed was for 40 yrs? Pretty good compensation I think...



> Talks for a new deal with composer Claman had stalled over a lawsuit launched four years ago against the CBC, claiming breach of contract, particularly over the use of the song on cellphone ring tones.


... over cellphone ring tones? Give me a break! 

Really, if it makes the people happy I'm glad the song is saved, but if we could only raise such a "stink" about things that really matter.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sometimes the "things that matter" are just personal and give us a sense of comfort. Let everyone be the judge of what matters most to them.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

It's a win win situation the HNIC theme will stay in the Medium of Television. CBC will hold a contest. Canadians will watch Hockey. 

Now let's have this tempest in a teapot fade away.


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

BigDL said:


> It's a win win situation the HNIC theme will stay in the Medium of Television. CBC will hold a contest. Canadians will watch Hockey.
> 
> Now let's have this tempest in a teapot fade away.


Agreed...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Loosing the NHL will not be good for the CBC...

Loosing the NHL? Of course, why would CTV pay big dollars for a theme song if they weren't planning on outbidding the CBC for the next NHL coverage contract! Sure, they can play it on TSN, but TSN is hardly a national broadcaster.

The CTV really needs to have some kind of offerings because they never did have very good sports coverage. Perhaps the CBC will soon disappear all together - graft, corruption, political pork barrels and all. The CTV already scored in snagging the Winter Olympics; while the CBC is having all kinds of problems in setting up for Beijing...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Whoever at CBC-TV lost this agreement will go down in history as losing hockey in Canada for CBC-TV.

Not surprising to me at all, given their shoddy policies in most areas and their news bias at CBC-TV.


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

SINC said:


> Whoever at CBC-TV lost this agreement will go down in history as losing hockey in Canada for CBC-TV.
> 
> Not surprising to me at all, given their shoddy policies in most areas and their news bias at CBC-TV.


Of course you are so right... not mentioning however that the reported price for said ditty was $2.5 - $3 million I imagine a public entity like the CBC might need to think twice while CTV well... I'm not sure it was something the CBC could shall we say "please everyone" with. 

Not worth arguing over.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

And yet here you are, arguing over it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dreambird said:


> Of course you are so right... not mentioning however that the reported price for said ditty was $2.5 - $3 million I imagine a public entity like the CBC might need to think twice while CTV well... I'm not sure it was something the CBC could shall we say "please everyone" with.
> 
> Not worth arguing over.


CBC continues to pee away much more than that on obscure Canadian content crap that gains the country nothing. The least they could have done was cough up for tradition with our own money.

Their priorities are just so screwed.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Wont be the same come Saturday night this fall. Would not even be able to imagine what song would replace it.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

What's left that's good on CBC... The Border... Rick Mercer... Coronation Street (it's so addictve)... Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy lol. 

They'll still have hockey broadcast but they have no idea how engrained the theme song is in my head. That closing piece helps me go to sleep on Saturday nights.


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

HNIC and its theme song are siamese twins as far as I'm concerned. One is simply not the same without the other. I think it's shameful CBC didn't pony up for the song. It is a great and very appropriate theme. Good luck on finding a better replacement. XX) 

And the worst part is, they're still willing to pony up $1.5 million for Don "Scary" Cherry. I'd rather have the theme song! tptptptp


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

This just shows that CTV/TSN is very serious about their hockey broadcasting stake in Canada (in regard to their new contract). Somewhere down the road they hope to be THE voice of hockey in this country. Currently they are already in place to be the voice of hockey in Canada every Wednesday night, starting next season.
Personally, I think that Canadian hockey fans are in good hands, with the beloved classic hockey theme as icing on the cake.
Ch_ch_ch_changes.


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

This just shows that CTV is trying to buy Canadians. While the CBC may have its downfalls, its still a pretty good public broadcaster. It saddens me that a private media corp. now owns the rights to it, because the CBC wouldn't give up some cash.
I hear Stompin' Tom's "Hockey Song" is in the running for the replacement. Decent choice, but the show will never be the same.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

benmossm said:


> This just shows that CTV is trying to buy Canadians.


Uhhh, what the heck is that supposed to mean?  CTV bought the country's second National anthem and kept it out of American hands after our so called "public" broadcaster wouldn't anti-up. CTV runs a business and are at least smart enough to realize what that music means to Canadians and the place it holds in the Culture. Quite frankly I am shocked that it took a private company to defend the public interest. Of course they didn't buy it for altruistic reasons, they obviously have plans to expand their hockey coverage and make money, as a business that is what they do. But as far as "buying Canadians", you're way off base. 

CTV produces waayyy better Canadian content that the CBC with a couple of exceptions (Rick Mercer, the old This Hour has 22 Minutes). I would rather watch Corner gas and Robson Arms than anything CBC is producing right now. 

CBC-TV in my estimation is a poor public broadcaster, with next to no public accountability who are run by a bunch of bureaucrats who are so insular in their thinking that they are completely out of touch with the Canadian public and what they really want and need. This blunder is only another indicator of the near complete disconnect they have with their viewing public.

Even CBC Radio was coming as close as they could (without losing their jobs or severely limiting their career track) to being very critical of the execs for this boneheaded move.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> CBC continues to pee away much more than that on obscure Canadian content crap that gains the country nothing. The least they could have done was cough up for tradition with our own money.
> 
> Their priorities are just so screwed.


Talk about CBC p!$$ing away money - they just bought Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune!!! XX) Probably blew the $2.5-3 mil they wouldn't spend on a Canadian musical/hockey icon. Spent it on 2 of the lowest intellectual content shows available. It is @#$&**#@# embarrassing!!


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

SINC said:


> Not surprising to me at all, given their shoddy policies in most areas and their news bias at CBC-TV.


The CBC is a hornet's nest. Not only has their hockey coverage suffered in recent years, even Don cherry isn't as interesting because of the gag orders they put on him.

They still put Suzuki on the CBC. Years ago he had an interesting show about science and technology, then they let it go all ecology and pollution, which is quite boring after having it drilled into our skulls for thirty years. Really, I don't need a TV show to tell me that The Hammer is filthy and polluted, in the same way that I don't need the CBC to remind me on a weekly basis that the Leafs have sucked for the past forty years.

And their news, really, they are the best at kissing the Liberal party's rump, blasting the message of the separatists, hating the native people, and pretty much pandering to every kind of special interest glad handler that they can drag in front of a camera. It is time for HNIC to flee, go to a channel that people may actually watch, then no one will really care what happens to the CBC when they close it.

Besides, they could have easily afforded the song if they had cut back on three luncheons over the course of a year.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

What it comes down to is that the CBC is run by elitist swine. They secretly hate things like Hockey Night in Canada and its theme song, but realize they need the hockey games to support the rest of the pap they produce. It's their dualistic nature that causes them to make a half-assed effort to save the song on one hand and lose it on the other. Their attitude toward curling was just as disgraceful.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

overkill said:


> Wont be the same come Saturday night this fall. Would not even be able to imagine what song would replace it.


Perhaps something Canadian? (Claman is living in the UK these days) So I'd say Fifty-Mission Cap by The Tragically Hip...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

My vote is for Honky The Christmas Goose.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

EvanPitts said:


> Perhaps something Canadian? (Claman is living in the UK these days) So I'd say Fifty-Mission Cap by The Tragically Hip...


Stompin' Tom Connors management is said to be trying to license "The Hockey Song" to CBC..


> The Hockey Song (The Good Old Hockey Game)
> 
> Hello out there! We're on the air,
> It's Hockey Night tonight;
> ...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Macfury said:


> What it comes down to is that the CBC is run by elitist swine.


It is quite an odd place. An old boss of mine had applied for a a job there years ago. They asked him if he was bilingual, to which he had said yes. So they started talking to him in French, which he didn't understand. So they got rather mad at him, and said "you told us you were bilingual". So he started cursing at the interviewer in Swahili, which he was bilingual in considering that he was from Nairobi. He ended up with a far better job at a real TV station. If the interviewer had only read the resume...

I had a cousin that worked for the CBC, and they eventually fired her - not just by e-mail, but an e-mail form letter that was carbon copied to everyone else that was getting the axe that day. In fact, they had CC'd so many people that it was tossed as Spam on their server, with all of the special deals on Rolex watches and Viagra. She ended up at the BBC in London, making triple the money and doing half the work.



> They secretly hate things like Hockey Night in Canada and its theme song, but realize they need the hockey games to support the rest of the pap they produce.


What happened to all of their good shows, like Front Page Challenge? Now they have that irritating Oy Show, with dumb British people living their filthy and decadent lifestyles of backstabbing each other and endless wife swapping. Rick Mercer was good for a while, but then they moved it around so it is hard to find, is usually preempted for some garbage, and they stopped letting him be funny. All of the other shows are gone or are going, like Air Farce and Red Green.

I'd probably watch the CBC if they had Big Brother...



> It's their dualistic nature that causes them to make a half-assed effort to save the song on one hand and lose it on the other. Their attitude toward curling was just as disgraceful.


I don't think it has much to do with dualistic natures, rather, it is a corporation run by retarded overpaid idiots who are addicted to free luncheons. They used to have excellent Curling coverage, just like they used to have excellent sports coverage in general. Those days are long gone, and even their hockey coverage has gone downhill over the past few years. I don;'t think it will be long until they are closed down, except perhaps for the news (and jazz and classical music on radio, since these are not covered by commercial radio very well).


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

dona83 said:


> What's left that's good on CBC... The Border... Rick Mercer... Coronation Street (it's so addictve)... Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy lol.


Fifth Estate, Market Place, This Hour has 22 Minutes, Little Mosque On The Prairie, Sophie, The Nature of Things, and I'm sure there are others that I cannot think of at the moment.

James


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

james_squared said:


> Fifth Estate, Market Place, This Hour has 22 Minutes, Little Mosque On The Prairie, Sophie, The Nature of Things, and I'm sure there are others that I cannot think of at the moment.
> 
> James


All a matter of taste. The only two I would agree with are Fifth Estate and Market Place. A few years ago I would have also agreed with This Hour and The Nature of Things, but not any more.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Little Mosque On The Prairie is nothing more than a cheap knock off of CTV's huge success, "Corner Gas".

Nuff said.


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not a CBC hater, but there are only two things that I like on CBC these days: HNIC, and The Hour. Well, make that one thing, now.....


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

How about "My Boy Is Gonna Play in the Big Leagues."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

JSvo said:


> I'm not a CBC hater, but there are only two things that I like on CBC these days: HNIC, and The Hour. Well, make that one thing, now.....


The Hour is perhaps the most singularly worst program ever unleashed by the CBC.

Who can even try to put up with the warped vision of George S'whateverthehellhisnameisthatistoolongtoevenpronounceanyway?


----------



## Dreambird (Jan 24, 2006)

The Passionate Eye is an excellent documentary... right up there with Frontline on PBS IMO... but I suppose one needs a little "speck" of empathy in one's makeup to really enjoy that one... 

Have friends in the US who loved Red Green, but I believe it's over now.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Are you making fun of someone's name?



SINC said:


> The Hour is perhaps the most singularly worst program ever unleashed by the CBC.
> 
> Who can even try to put up with the warped vision of George S'whateverthehellhisnameisthatistoolongtoevenpronounceanyway?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Are you making fun of someone's name?


Who me?

Yep.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Dreambird said:


> ... over cellphone ring tones? Give me a break!


With such an iconic tune if CBC released it as a ring tone without permission from the composer then they deserved to get sued to be honest. It was a pretty dumb move on their part especially considering that they were already engaged in a royalty based contract for broadcasting it ... you are not allowed to give away/sell/distribute other people's copy-written material without their express consent -- and in the case of something that popular very likely money too  They are lucky they didn't get worse than they did on that one ... it could have cost them a lot more than it did.

I'm glad CTV bought the rights to it and it will live on in Canadian TV.


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

SINC said:


> The Hour is perhaps the most singularly worst program ever unleashed by the CBC.
> 
> Who can even try to put up with the warped vision of George S'whateverthehellhisnameisthatistoolongtoevenpronounceanyway?


Looks like we're never gonna be able to watch TV together. You'd constantly be glued to CNN while I'd just wanna catch John Stewart and Stephen Colbert. I think we'd break the remote fighting over it.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> The Hour is perhaps the most singularly worst program ever unleashed by the CBC.
> 
> Who can even try to put up with the warped vision of George S'whateverthehellhisnameisthatistoolongtoevenpronounceanyway?


For the second time in a few days I agree 100% with SINC!! Scary!  

GS is an egotistical little jerk who was out of his depth before CBC took him on.

What is next from the mother corp? Brian's boy Benny to replace Mansbridge?

I can't get over the fact that CBC bought into Jeopardy and the Wheel.... Just does not fit their elitist image at all. Those two shows are pure trailer-park...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

SINC said:


> Who me?
> 
> Yep.


That dude does have a pretty hard name to spell. Let me try... Strombulopolis... Something like that. Considering that many people in the entertainment industry changed their names in order to make name recognition easier, for instance, Chaim Witz changed his name, and so did Louis Szekely. (And for that matter, Martha Stewart, since we all know Stewart is a pretty common Polish name...)

It is perhaps less of making fun than just the fact that the dudes name is pretty hard to spell if you do not have handy access to Google.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

EvanPitts said:


> ...........just the fact that the dudes name is pretty hard to spell if you do not have handy access to Google.


Assuming I actually cared..... XX) XX) XX)


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

rgray said:


> GS is an egotistical little jerk who was out of his depth before CBC took him on.


And I thought he fit in pretty good at City-TV. I mean, he was no Jo Jo Chinto, but he fit into the Queen St. scene. I think the CBC picked him up because they have longed to be cool. They picked up that Laurie Brown, but she never panned out because the CBC is entirely square. Talking about square, remember how square the CBC's music video show was? GS was hired to "close the gap" - but one can not change the squareness of the CBC, it's inbred. Rather, since Moses got the heave ho from City - that station has worked on becoming square itself.



> What is next from the mother corp? Brian's boy Benny to replace Mansbridge?


BARF... Ben Mulroney is such a fake. They shouldn't ever had gotten rid of Knowlton Nash - that guy was the CBC News; in the same way Irv Weinstein was Buffalo News.



> I can't get over the fact that CBC bought into Jeopardy and the Wheel...


I didn't even know those shows were still on; but next, perhaps the CBC will purchase The Price Is Right...

And everyone has forgotten the CBC all time classic long running show - Hymn Sing. Is it still on?


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

rgray said:


> Assuming I actually cared..... XX) XX) XX)


The correct spelling does make for a good trivia question...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

EvanPitts said:


> (And for that matter, Martha Stewart, since we all know Stewart is a pretty common Polish name...)


Not to nitpick (though I am  ) but Stewart is her married name. She married Andy Stewart in 1961 (they divorced in 1987.) Her maiden name is "Kostyra"

She was born "Martha" though.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

EvanPitts said:


> And I thought he fit in pretty good at City-TV. I mean, he was no Jo Jo Chinto, but he fit into the Queen St. scene. I think the CBC picked him up because they have longed to be cool. They picked up that Laurie Brown, but she never panned out because the CBC is entirely square. Talking about square, remember how square the CBC's music video show was? GS was hired to "close the gap" - but one can not change the squareness of the CBC, it's inbred. Rather, since Moses got the heave ho from City - that station has worked on becoming square itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no objection to elitism, _per se_. In the sense that I am frankly sick-too-death of the dumbed down view of the "average Canadian" as promoted by politicals, marketing and media types. I hope to goodness it isn't true and pine for someone to _pitch above the crowd_, so to speak.

But CBC TV fails dismally even at the mission of elitism. Don't get me started on their abuse of the mission of Canadianism....

At the risk of repeating myself  - I mean, Jeopardy???  XX) Wheel???   XX) - - - - *WTF?* - someone must have changed the definition of elitism while I was out for a beer. Trebeck (sp?) is the only thing Canadian about those shows which apart from his longevity, in and of itself arguably remarkable, is pretty sad for an, ahem, NATIONAL PUBLIC broadcaster.

Perhaps oddly, I am something of a fan of CBC Radio.... Go figure.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> I have no objection to elitism, _per se_. In the sense that I am frankly sick-too-death of the dumbed down view of the "average Canadian" as promoted by politicals, marketing and media types. I hope to goodness it isn't true and pine for someone to _pitch above the crowd_, so to speak.
> 
> But CBC TV fails dismally even at the mission of elitism. Don't get me started on their abuse of the mission of Canadianism....
> 
> ...


Trebeck is only Canadian born, no longer Canadian. I hate it when, excuse me, a-holes like that (throw Jim Carey is there as well) renounce their Canadian citizenship. Makes me want to do some face punching!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

screature said:


> Trebeck is only Canadian born, no longer Canadian. I hate it when, excuse me, a-holes like that (through Jim Carey is there as well) renounce their Canadian citizenship. Makes me want to do some face punching!


Is renouncing Canadian citizenship now a requirement for acquiring US citizenship??


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

As an addon to the whole HNIC Theme Song, my Letter to the Editor in the SUn today:



> A June 9 letter complained about the hubbub over the Hockey Night In Canada song, and how it was "a silly show," to which you responded it was anything but. I'm sorry, it is a game. We are getting gouged for gas, gouged by politicians, veterans are being gouged out of their pensions, many of our residents are in poverty, yet the country comes together for a stupid song? How about joining together to fix real problems, not save a stupid song for a silly show.


I'm sorry, but it is more than pathetic where our priorities lie. 

Who's going to give a crap about a theme song for a game that nobody can attend because they can't afford the gas to get there?


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Not to nitpick (though I am  ) but Stewart is her married name. She married Andy Stewart in 1961 (they divorced in 1987.) Her maiden name is "Kostyra"
> 
> She was born "Martha" though.


Most people that get divorced hate the person they divorced - and normally they don't bother clinging on to there married name, mostly because of the divorce. So instead of using her real name, she stuck with her married name - which is fine except that she remarried but stuck to the ex's name...


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

rgray said:


> In the sense that I am frankly sick-too-death of the dumbed down view of the "average Canadian" as promoted by politicals, marketing and media types.


I hated the way the CBC treated Canadians over the years, especially when they engaged in continuous fear mongering during the Meech Lake and Referendum fiascos. They really did treat Canadians like garbage, thinking that we were all racist bigots because as a nation we were not prepared to give away dangerous concessions to our basic laws.

And I got tired of the fact that they absolutely hate the Conservatives, and they do anything to trumpet the Fiberals. I mean, there are many reasons to hate the Conservatives as there are reasons to hate the Fiberals, but I don't think the CBC should really be broadcasting their own political agenda to the nation. They treat the Green Party as if they are some kind of fake Rhinocerous Party, and they treat the NDP not much better. Of course, they fawn all over the Bloc, just like they fawn all over anything that is remotely connected to French elitism.

They always put the same "political analysts" on their crummy news broadcasts, people that have the same old stale ideas that they first embraced in the early 70's. At least CTV News doesn't get involved in the glad handling that the CBC does, and really, Mike Duffy is a far harder nut to crack than any of the fools and bleeding hearts of the CBC.



> Don't get me started on their abuse of the mission of Canadianism....


I think it is self evident anyways... CBC Radio does do a much better, more non-partisan job of it, and they do broadcast a fair amount of educational and informative programming - but they are still quite square.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Is renouncing Canadian citizenship now a requirement for acquiring US citizenship??


Yes, same with most nations, with certain caveats where one can actually acquire "dual" citizenship. But mostly, to be American means to be American.

In Canada, we will allow pretty much anything, well, except for refugees who just want to be Canadian. We send those people back to their mother countries to be beaten, tortured, shot and/or executed, like the dude from Africa that isbeing shipped back so the Muslims can execute him for being Christian...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

EvanPitts said:


> Most people that get divorced hate the person they divorced - and normally they don't bother clinging on to there married name, mostly because of the divorce. So instead of using her real name, she stuck with her married name - which is fine except that she remarried but stuck to the ex's name...


She never remarried. She's with someone, but they aren't married.

Lots of people get divorced and keep their married name. 
1) The paperwork to change it back is a nightmare, so many people just don't bother. I mean, there's changing your all your ID, all your legal documents, your business cards, your email address, maybe your signature...
2) If you've established yourself professionally under one name (as Martha Stewart had with her cookbooks) it's hard to re-establish yourself under a new name so it's often easier to continue.
3) Some people want to maintain the same last name as their kids.
4) After a long marriage, a lot of women may have spent more of their life under their married name than their maiden name.... what's your "real" name if you've spent more than 50% of your life with a name you weren't born with?

And not everyone hates the person they divorce. Sure, initially they might, but if there are kids involved, than many people try to make an effort to at least be cordial. Even still, that's not always enough of a reason to change their name back.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

EvanPitts said:


> I hated the way the CBC treated Canadians over the years, especially when they engaged in continuous fear mongering during the Meech Lake and Referendum fiascos. They really did treat Canadians like garbage, thinking that we were all racist bigots because as a nation we were not prepared to give away dangerous concessions to our basic laws.


You do recall that the vote to stay was 50.1%, don't you? Assume with no CBC coverage, Canada would have changed dramatically.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

HowEver said:


> You do recall that the vote to stay was 50.1%, don't you? Assume with no CBC coverage, Canada would have changed dramatically.


"Change" is not necessarily a bad thing. I'm not sure I grasp the knee-jerk assumption that it would be a bad thing in this case. The analysis was never done.
All that happened was a bunch of "the_sky_is_falling" rhetoric which earned a highly equivocal result. After all and by your numbers 49.9% thought the idea of separation had some merit.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

rgray said:


> "Change" is not necessarily a bad thing. I'm not sure I grasp the knee-jerk assumption that it would be a bad thing in this case. The analysis was never done.
> All that happened was a bunch of "the_sky_is_falling" rhetoric which earned a highly equivocal result. After all and by your numbers 49.9% thought the idea of separation had some merit.


Of course, that will not happen again, in our lifetimes.

We now have the "Clarity Act" requiring Quebec to ask a direct question about separation if they want to have another referendum.

The only reason many of as many as 49.9% thought otherwise is that the question wasn't clear.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

HowEver said:


> ...the question wasn't clear.


To wit,

_"Do you agree that Québec should become sovereign after having made a formal offer to Canada for a new economic and political partnership within the scope of the bill respecting the future of Québec and of the agreement signed on June 12, 1995?"_


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

HowEver said:


> You do recall that the vote to stay was 50.1%, don't you? Assume with no CBC coverage, Canada would have changed dramatically.


Actually, I was thinking of the referendum that saw to the end of the Charlottetown Accord. Coverage of the shenanigans of Meech Lake and Charlottetown simply motivated people to toss out these severely defective documents that would have destroyed this nation; even though the CBC was big time for these degenerate deals, just like they are for any kind of class or race warfare they can dredge up. 

So perhaps the CBC does serve a purpose - it revealed the wide ranging cabal of racists that have had a hand in running this country, from Flora MacDonald who cared not one iota for the unemployed, to Jacques Parizeau who while drunk out of his skull blamed the coalition of international zionism and banking on the failure of his referendum.

The Referendum in Quebec was a fiasco because our prime minister did not take it seriously, and was only saved in the last moments. The whole scene has been bad for Canada. Then afterward, he engaged in billions of dollars of graft and corruption to give his little buddies the rewards they did not deserve.

If this is the change that we got for the 50.1% vote - it is regrettable that Quebec just didn't pack up and leave (and practice their peculiar forms of racism and discrimination) so we could get on our way towards the future. And the best part is, that with no Quebec, we wouldn't be stiffed with yet another Quebec prime minister with his hands deep into the pork barrel.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

JSvo said:


> I'm not a CBC hater, but there are only two things that I like on CBC these days: HNIC, and The Hour. Well, make that one thing, now.....


The Hour has some of the best guests on it that aren't too mainstream, which is why I like to watch it here and there. Now only if Henry Rollins was the host!

James


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> The Hour is perhaps the most singularly worst program ever unleashed by the CBC.
> 
> Who can even try to put up with the warped vision of George S'whateverthehellhisnameisthatistoolongtoevenpronounceanyway?


We'll really disagree there... It's one of my favourite shows on television. His interviews are some of the most interesting ones I've seen on TV. I went to a taping of the program a couple of weeks ago which was really interesting. 

I think its just your age showing SINC.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ehMax said:


> We'll really disagree there... It's one of my favourite shows on television. His interviews are some of the most interesting ones I've seen on TV. I went to a taping of the program a couple of weeks ago which was really interesting.
> 
> I think its just your age showing SINC.


Ditto for me as well. I don't watch the show religiously, but whenever he interviews someone that I'm interested in, I always make it a point to catch it.

However, my favorite bastardization of George's name has been and continues to be: George Snuffaluffagus.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

*...interesting...*



rgray said:


> Talk about CBC p!$$ing away money - they just bought Jeopardy and Wheel of Fortune!!! XX) Probably blew the $2.5-3 mil they wouldn't spend on a Canadian musical/hockey icon. Spent it on 2 of the lowest intellectual content shows available. It is @#$&**#@# embarrassing!!


Assuming they paid that amount, I would imagine that the CBC will be able make that cost up (and more) through increased advertising revenue as well as the potential "spin-off" effects of advertising their own shows when people are, apparently, watching those extremely popular game shows.

If they had have spent that amount of money for a song, then there is not likely to be much return on investment given that people will continue to watch Hockey Night in Canada regardless of the theme song. (Ratings will probably slip because of all the Leafs games...hehehe!)

James


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

*...brr...*

How could I have forgotten about Chilly Beach!

James


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

When I first heard this I thought it was a joke.

CBC is being run by a bunch of idiots. The government has managed to spinoff and privatize almost everything in sight...maybe they ought to consider privatizing and spinning off the CBC.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I think you are insulting idiots. CBC management is somewhat below being idiots or morons - more like primordial slime. Wait, that would be an insult to slime...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> We'll really disagree there... It's one of my favourite shows on television. His interviews are some of the most interesting ones I've seen on TV. I went to a taping of the program a couple of weeks ago which was really interesting.
> 
> I think its just your age showing SINC.


On the other hand, it might show more about your age.  

The man is insufferable. tptptptp


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

Time to resurrect this thread and get back to the original topic. I feel that CTV buying this theme has totally backfired. We watched the start of the Leafs - Devils game on TSN tonight and my eight year old son turns to me and says "Dad this reminds me of CBC hey?" He is right on the money. It will take a solid generation to get the CBC out of the theme when it only took a stroke of the pen to take the theme out of the CBC. Can't imagine any other company or business who would use a slogan, theme song, etc. that is likely to invoke thoughts of their main competition. CTV blew it big time in trying to upstage the CBC, plain and simple.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

The CBC? Ya there's a well run machine.....:lmao: :lmao: 

Much like the CRTC it should be dismantled and torn into tiny pieces and buried somewhere. There are no worthwhile shows on it anymore, with the exception of The Hour, sorry Sinc George's guest list is second to none, and whether you like him or not, his interviews are a far cry more interesting than any other late-nite show. I mean can you get more pedestrian than Letterman or Leno? I happen to see him on there one night, so I record it now so I don't have to watch the friggin commercials. (God that could be a never ending thread - Stupid Commercials on TV)

HNIC? Ya well that used to be Canadian, not sure what it is now.... A big fu$kin' joke as well. I hear that piece of sh%t song again I'm gonna puke. :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

absolutetotalgeek said:


> The CBC? Ya there's a well run machine.....:lmao: :lmao:
> 
> Much like the CRTC it should be dismantled and torn into tiny pieces and buried somewhere. There are no worthwhile shows on it anymore, with the exception of The Hour, sorry Sinc George's guest list is second to none


That may well be true.

Too bad the host sucks the big fat one, HE is what spoils the entire show. tptptptp


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The CBC blew it and the CTV saved what was left.


----------

